# String zeilenweise lesen



## Serpil (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich brauche mal eure Hilfe. Ich ein String mit folgenden Inhat:

"hallo ich heisse
serpil
wie 
heissen
Sie"

Wie kann ich jetzt dieses String zeilenweise lesen d.h.
hallo ich heisse
serpil
wie
heissen
sie

d.h. ich will in einzelne Wort Strings zerlegen.

Gruß
Serpil


----------



## Jango (31. Mai 2007)

http://www.deutschlern.net


----------



## SlaterB (31. Mai 2007)

String[] parts = string.split("\n");


----------



## Serpil (31. Mai 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> String[] parts = string.split("\n");



Danke fürs deine Hilfe. 

JANGO: Genug Deutsch kann ich sprechen. Lern mal 6-Sprachen wie ich und dann sprechen wir nocheinmal. Eine Sprache kann ein Hirn wie deine ganz gut kapieren aber 6 Sprachen sollte es mal.


 :bae:  :bae:  :bae:  :bae:  :bae:  :bae: 
 :noe:  :noe:  :noe:  :noe:  :noe:  :noe:


----------



## Leroy42 (31. Mai 2007)

Jango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://www.deutschlern.net



Daß fand' ich jetzt absolut Sch...

Wenn du mich jetzt, aus deiner ICQ-List heraus nimmst,
Pech gehabt.

ABER

SO nicht!  :meld: 


*nerundeenttäuschtist*


----------



## Jango (1. Jun 2007)

Serpil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke fürs deine Hilfe.
> 
> JANGO: Genug Deutsch kann ich sprechen.


Ja, sowas sieht man doch sofort...


			
				Serpil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Lern mal 6-Sprachen wie ich und dann sprechen wir nocheinmal.


Warum? Besser weniger und gut - als viele und schlecht. Wenn ich es in 6 Programmiersprachen gerade mal schaffe, eine "Hello World" -Anwendung zu schreiben, nützt mir das garnichts. 


			
				Serpil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eine Sprache kann ein Hirn wie deine ganz gut kapieren aber 6 Sprachen sollte es mal.


Selbst deine Beleidigungen solltest du nochmal überarbeiten. Aber Eins muss man dir lassen:
Sechs mal "bae" und sechs mal "noe" waren zumindest vom grafischen Standpunkt her richtig...

@ Leroy: :roll:


----------



## deleted (1. Jun 2007)

Jango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://www.deutschlern.net



Tja du bist Deutscher, du lebst in Deutschland, und du sprichst die deutsche Sprache.
Aber jetzt stelle dir doch bitte mal vor, du gehst in anderes Land, in dem du fremd bist, und die Sprache noch nicht perfekt sprichst.
Jetzt stelle dir vor, dass DIR ständig vorgehalten wird, du solltest erstmal sprechen lernen!
Würdest du das gerne haben?

Nein?

Dann unterlasse vielleicht in Zukunft ausländerfeindliche Kommentare...
Denn für 98,7% aller Menschen bist DU ein Ausländer!


----------



## masta // thomas (1. Jun 2007)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du mich jetzt, aus deiner ICQ-List heraus nimmst,
> Pech gehabt.



Ihr seid ja süß


----------



## Jango (1. Jun 2007)

R.B. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann unterlasse vielleicht in Zukunft ausländerfeindliche Kommentare...
> Denn für 98,7% aller Menschen bist DU ein Ausländer!



Thema verfehlt - setzen, Sechs! (Das hörst du öfter, stimmts?)

Keiner hat was gegen Ausländer - höchstens gegen solche sinnfreien Post's wie deiner.


----------



## Wildcard (1. Jun 2007)

ok, zu jetzt.
Kommentare zu diesem Thread bitte per PN an mich.

@Serpil
Dein Problem scheint ja gelöst zu sein, solltest du weitere Fragen haben öffne bitte einen neuen Thread, oder schreib mir eine PN.


----------

